# cheiro



## bbagur

Hola! Un amigo brasileño me ha enviado este mensaje y me gustaría saber exactamente qué significa la segunda frase. Mil gracias!

saudades de ti tambem linda.
cheiro na nuquinha pra ti 
beijim e ate breve.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

É uma expressão comum de carinho no Brasil, especialmente no Nordeste. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=312327 esse tópico pode ser útil.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Pero yo ya había oído otra frase para esa aspiración en el cuerpo de la gente (cuello, frente, cabello) que es por cariño. Si así se dice en el nordeste, ¿Cómo lo dirían sus cociudadanos (RJ), Márcio Alfonso?

Me sería de mucha ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## bbagur

Perdonad por la ignorancia pero significa que "me va a aspirar la nuca"? Por cierto, es una expresión de cariño o tiene connotaciones más "sexuales"?
Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

bbagur said:


> Perdonad por la ignorancia pero significa que "me va a aspirar la nuca"? Por cierto, es una expresión de cariño o tiene connotaciones más "sexuales"?
> Muchas gracias de nuevo!


 
Aspirar es como respirar sólo inhalando, es el trabajo que hace la máquina en casa cuando uno no quiere barrer con escoba, creo que eso sí lo entiendes; Nuca.

Buena no, buenísima pregunta. Lo mismo me pregunto siempre... Y si algo sí sé, es que aquí no me parecería bien visto entre amigo, aquí no existe hacer eso, por cierto. ¿Ahí existe, Bbagur? Tal vez allá en Brasil sí sea algo cariñoso dado hasta entre amigos también, pero no sé.

Sería bueno que nos dijesen eso. Y a mí, que cómo se dice en otras regiones, especialmente en Río.

Besines.


----------



## willy2008

Yo escuche decir fungar no cangote.


----------



## bbagur

Gracias por tu respuesta Estefanía. Sí, lo de "aspirar" lo entiendo... 
Pues en España no se hace esto tampoco 
Tal vez la expresión es sólo de cariño cuando se escribe pero si realmente se hace "en persona" creo que debe tener alguna implicación sexual. Yo no "aspiraría" el cuello, frente o cabello de un simple amigo...
Si alguien tiene más información me sería de mucha ayuda! mil gracias!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Concuerdo contigo, tampoco lo haría. Me verían con una cara...

Muchas gracias, W2!


----------



## willy2008

Mas que aspirar en realidad es oler muy suavemente la nuca, es bastante sensul, te lo aseguro.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Sí, es como obvio. Creo que ni hace falta un nativo para corroborar.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Eu, pessoalmente, não vejo nenhuma conotação sexual nessa expressão. Talvez na teoria até haja, mas na prática não é bem assim... Obviamente é um carinho mais pessoal que um "abraço" ou até mesmo um "beijo", mas, principalmente no contexto que bbagur postou, não vejo uma conotação sexual.


----------



## bbagur

Gracias Marcio! Me alegra saber que es sólo "cariñoso" jejeje


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Sí, entonces entendí. Qué bueno es saberlo, es muy interesante que no tenga nada más allá... En Brasil.


----------

